
The Era of E-Sharing - sramana
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2012/10/10/trendspotting-the-era-of-esharing/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=trendspotting-the-era-of-esharing
======
sramana
Global GDP will take a hit if this trend takes shape in a meaningful way ...

